# Can everyone please support CoyoteVille?



## Nathaniel43284 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi guys. CoyoteVille has just been relaunched in January, so I can share some links for you. Check them out and support the creator please.

www.webtoons.com: CoyoteVille!
Steve Macintyre is creating Illustration, webcomics, animation eventually. | Patreon


----------

